# Received my new Propex 150 today



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Brand spanking new, this is the deluxe kit with the heads and the auto rotator. Not a bad deal for $389.00, retails for $2,200.00. Looking forward to using it.:thumbup:
Anyone have much experience using it? Any tips? Cold weather problems etc.?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Auto rotator, too? Nice deal. In cold weather, it takes a lot longer fot the tubing to contract onto the fitting. Use a heat gun on the low setting and gently move the nose of the gun around the connection. That will speed up the contraction process.

You might find that the battery operated tool is a little slow. We use the pneumatic tools and they are like lightning:thumbsup:.

Although for that price, I would have the battery operated tool as well.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Sweat price, Cold weather, not at all, it just takes a bit longer for the pex to retract and seal. The auto rotator will be nice, never used it before but I bet it saves you from carpel tunnel syndrome.

Make sure you grease up the expander heads often.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

trick1 said:


> Auto rotator, too? Nice deal. In cold weather, it takes a lot longer fot the tubing to contract onto the fitting. Use a heat gun on the low setting and gently move the nose of the gun around the connection. That will speed up the contraction process.
> 
> You might find that the battery operated tool is a little slow. We use the pneumatic tools and they are like lightning:thumbsup:.
> 
> Although for that price, I would have the battery operated tool as well.


My rep at Ferguson got it for me, I thought that was nice of him. They want me to switch over to wirsbo from Viega that I'm buying from another supplier. I'm a little worried about the cold weather here but then again most of my work is re-pipes in a warm basement. What do you think if I bring down the pipe and let it warm up for a half hour, should be fine then don't you think? Thanks.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I mean grease the plunger that expands the head often.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> I mean grease the plunger that expands the head often.



It's all full of graphite grease right now and it came with another tube too.


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

ironranger said:


> My rep at Ferguson got it for me, I thought that was nice of him. They want me to switch over to wirsbo from Viega that I'm buying from another supplier. I'm a little worried about the cold weather here but then again most of my work is re-pipes in a warm basement. What do you think if I bring down the pipe and let it warm up for a half hour, should be fine then don't you think? Thanks.


I've been using it for about 7 years and I can count on one hand the times I've has a really stubborn joint. Keep the pex rings in your pocket to keep them warm. That helps a ton. When I had extensive re-pipe in the dead of winter, I kept the tubing in the same room as the torpedo heater. At a safe distance of course

A half hour should heat it up to a safe working condition. Bring it down first and then set up the rest of the job so you don't go crazy waiting:laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Couldn't you just buy the tips and put them in your own cordless drill. Why spend the money on a tool that will never be charged when you need it to be. RSP doesnt get that one.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Couldn't you just buy the tips and put them in your own cordless drill. Why spend the money on a tool that will never be charged when you need it to be. RSP doesnt get that one.


Doesn't work like that!:laughing:


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

It's not a drill RSP.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Sweet deal, I saw a Ridged pro press kit on CL the other day $700.00 new USED ONCE (HOT). I have too many other things on the wish list, but it was hard to pass on.:furious:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

para1 said:


> Sweet deal, I saw a Ridged pro press kit on CL the other day $700.00 new USED ONCE (HOT). I have too many other things on the wish list, but it was hard to pass on.:furious:


Where did yousee that at, ill buy it right now?


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

para1 said:


> Sweet deal, I saw a Ridged pro press kit on CL the other day $700.00 new USED ONCE (HOT). I have too many other things on the wish list, but it was hard to pass on.:furious:


That sounds like a good deal. Ridgid keeps coming out with it's new models which I think will drive the prices down on the older ones. Rothenberger makes a nice one too. I was offered that set brand new with the heads for a grand, might do it.


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

my supplier must hate me. i can barely get a hat out of them


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

highpoint said:


> my supplier must hate me. i can barely get a hat out of them


No they don't. Yours are just normal. I found it odd though that the biggest jerk standing at the counter always has one of there hats on...


----------



## slowforthecones (Apr 20, 2009)

Great price on that propex. I paid $499 for mine.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

excuse my ignorance here but what exactly does that tool do? I have never worked with pex so I don't know. I am old school. still in the copper thing. and while I am at it does the crimper that we used with quest pipe (when quest was the new wonder pipe) work on pex or do you have to get a special tool?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

It is a copper thing not a pex thing. It uses these fitting and takes this tool.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Don't leave the batteries in when your not using it. I have managed to have two batteries ruined by doing that.


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

ironranger said:


> Brand spanking new, this is the deluxe kit with the heads and the auto rotator. Not a bad deal for $389.00, retails for $2,200.00. Looking forward to using it.:thumbup:
> Anyone have much experience using it? Any tips? Cold weather problems etc.?


ill buy it off you if you're sold on your propress:yes:


----------



## cajun plumber (Dec 16, 2008)

Dang, i paid like $1200 bux for my battery powered wirsbo expander tool  Came with three heads, the rotator tool, two betteries etc...But at least the Rep. reimbursted me 50% of the sale price in free Pex pipe of various sizes and color.


----------

